# does anyone know to make fish 65 ?



## linladen (May 28, 2004)

How to do _*Fish 65 *_?

karthik bala guru


----------



## hvacwife (May 28, 2004)

*Can you explain what the 65 is?*


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2004)

Here's Chicken 65 - is it the same?  (well, obviously fish instead of chicken   )

Chicken-65

Skinned chicken drumsticks- 7 pieces (washed and dried with paper towels) 
Onion- 1 (chopped finely) 
Green chili- 1 (chopped finely) 
Grated ginger- 1 inch piece 
Red chili powder- 1/4 tsp 
Freshly ground black pepper powder- 1/4 tsp 
Salt 
Plain yoghurt- 1/2 cup 
Chopped cilantro (coriander) leaves 
Oil for deep-frying

Mix the onion, green chili, ginger, chili powder, turmeric powder, pepper powder, salt and yoghurt to make a marinade. Make 2-3 deep cuts in the chicken drumsticks. Place them in a glass dish and coat them evenly with the marinade and refrigerate for 3 hrs. 

Heat oil in a deep pan. Fry the marinated chicken pieces for about 12-15 minutes or until browned. Garnish with chopped coriander leaves and serve hot.


----------



## lindatooo (May 28, 2004)

Wow that sounds great!  But what sort of fish would you use?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 28, 2004)

What the heck is the 65???!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2004)

I would be tempted to use something like grouper, or sea bass.  I have no idea what the 65 is, can't really find anything about it yet.


----------



## Robt (Jun 24, 2004)

Well this thread got my curiosity up so I googled.  Most of the results of the first 50 or 60 were of no use but I got close.

I found chicken or fish 65 on the entree menu of the St. Marks Hotel in Bangalore, India.  Now mind you I still don't know what it is but I'd guess the Chicken recipe above is a fair indicator.

I also went thru my cookbook collection with no luck.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 24, 2004)

How to make Fish 65:  Take very good care of your fish, so that he lives to the age of 64.  Then take really, really good care of it until his 65th birthday.  

Sorry!  I came up with the same results as Robert when I searched Copernic.

 Barbara


----------

